# scared I won't make friends in college.



## allilovespink11 (Aug 23, 2013)

Im going to college but not until winter which scare me more because everyone will already have friends and they won't want to be mine. 

I don't want to eat alone and stuff. Im so scared no one will like me. 

Its a way away but im worrying about it now. 

I don't know what I will do.

Im hoping to get a nice roommate but knowing my luck I won't. 

Im just scared and I don't know.


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

allilovespink11 said:


> Im going to college but not until winter which scare me more because everyone will already have friends and they won't want to be mine.
> 
> I don't want to eat alone and stuff. Im so scared no one will like me.
> 
> ...


I understand your fear but you can work on it so you have a better experience. If you want to make friends you have to make it happen. You need to talk to people and be sociable. It doesn't matter if they already have friends, I'm sure they would like to have another one. Don't over think it!


----------



## allilovespink11 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jcoj613 said:


> I understand your fear but you can work on it so you have a better experience. If you want to make friends you have to make it happen. You need to talk to people and be sociable. It doesn't matter if they already have friends, I'm sure they would like to have another one. Don't over think it!


Yeah that's my problem. I over think everything it drives me crazy.


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

allilovespink11 said:


> Yeah that's my problem. I over think everything it drives me crazy.


If you think you won't make any friends, then chances are you won't. Tell yourself everyday you will make friends and people want to be your friend. Walk in with some confidence. Show people what a great person you are.


----------



## allilovespink11 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jcoj613 said:


> If you think you won't make any friends, then chances are you won't. Tell yourself everyday you will make friends and people want to be your friend. Walk in with some confidence. Show people what a great person you are.


I know. Its just easier said then done. I trying my best to stop worrying.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have no friends in college, I just roam alone.


----------



## blueman1027 (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, I'm a freshman in college right now and I'm making an effort to be more sociable in my new life. It may be easier for me to make myself be more sociable than it would for you. I do, however, want to tell you a few observations I have made in my short time at college. 

For one, sitting alone at lunch isn't much to fear. Why? Take a look around the dining hall. I'm positive that you will see others eating alone. At my university, it's very common to see people eating alone since the majority of people there are commuters and only go for class then leave.

Secondly, at least on the first week, I haven't seen too much social interaction between classmates. Most of my classes start in dead silence and people only start to talk at the end of class. This is your chance to socialize and be on level ground with everyone else. Everyone in your classes will be meeting new people. Feel free to join in!

Keep in mind that many, if not the majority of people at your college won't know squat about you. This is essentially a new beginning. I'm putting in a lot of effort to make it a great start to my new life. So far, it's gotten me some great results (aka friends and people to be comfortable talking with on a regular basis).

Moat importantly, just remember to have fun and enjoy the new experience. My first week of college was amazing. I hope yours will be too.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Don't worry too much about it, every time I think about the friend thing I have to remember I forgot what really having friends is like in the years I was "away"..you have to realize that you are there for study not just friends.
I will be honest and say alot of my support comes from my teachers, just have fun and focus on baby steps to keep your SA in check and the rest should follow.


----------

